# Sugar Alternative Coconut?



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

CostCo has a new product, Madhava natural sweetener: made from organic coconut. It is an alternative to cane sugar and equates a 1:1 ratio for recipes and beverages. 

I use it for coffee and oatmeal, etc. A 4 lbs bag costs $9.99, it is sustainably grown and harvested, uses 20% of resources as compared to cane sugar.

It has 15 calories for a teaspoon, 4 grams sugars, 4 grams carbohydrates, no fats or proteins. Product of the Philippines and Indonesia. 

I am putting a few bags into strategic storage.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

It seems that a number of good products are made from coconut. Wish we did have coconut allergies in this house.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I suggest people go easy on the coconut until used to it. My body does not like even small amounts.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

I love coconut.
Coco sugar has a lower GI than regular sugar. usually known as Muscovado.
Nice to see some of our products in Costco.


----------



## DannyWilliams (Oct 28, 2013)

I only prefer the sugar free substitute for regular sugar.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I have added Coconut Oil to my diet...

Organic coconut oil: A superfood with amazing health benefits 
Saturday, June 22, 2013 by: Chris Sumbs
Tags: coconut oil, healthy fats, healthy oils

(NaturalNews) Pound for pound, coconut oil is one of the single most nutritious superfoods you can put in your body. It has a vast array of incredible health benefits and is something recommended to almost everyone I talk to on a regular basis. People are always asking me, Chris "What can I eat to be healthier"? The answer is simple: organic coconut oil. This stuff is simply amazing and is something everyone should include in their diet.

Specifically, you should look for "Organic, unrefined, expeller-pressed coconut oil". This is the unprocessed product derived directly from the organic coconuts with minimal processing or modification. This is as close to "unprocessed" you can get. The more foods are processed, the less the health value they offer. You can find this on the shelves of most all natural foods stores or purchase online.

There are a couple ways to eat coconut oil. Some people cook with it. I recommend eating it in an unheated, uncooked manner. Reason being is high heat levels can change the properties of the oil, (further processing it), and therefore affect the overall nutritional value.

Health benefits
Eating coconut oil on a regular basis has numerous health benefits. If you do some basic research on the health benefits on coconut oil you will discover just how amazing this food really is. These benefits include healthier skin and hair, lower cholesterol levels, weight loss, increased levels of immunity, proper digestion and metabolism. It has been show to provide relief from kidney problems, heart diseases, high blood pressure, diabetes, HIV and other viruses, cancer, and bone strength. The reason it is so effective and healthy is because of high levels of lauric acid, capric acid and caprylic acid. The presence of these acids contributes to coconuts antioxidant, antifungal, antibacterial, antimicrobial and general body nourishing properties.

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/040903_coconut_oil_healthy_fats_oils.html#ixzz2j4CD9ZDF


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

DannyWilliams said:


> I only prefer the sugar free substitute for regular sugar.


That stuff is more dangerous than poison. Artificial sugar substitutes lower the body metabolism, making the user fatter. Artificial sweeteners are synthetic chemicals.

The only alternative to sugar is no sugar.


----------

